# 350z reliable?



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh dear:

http://www.350zmotoring.com/forums/arch ... /2731.html


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Some strange user names :lol:


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

sico said:


> Oh dear:
> 
> http://www.350zmotoring.com/forums/arch ... /2731.html


Oh dear Oh dear Oh Dear ''Smirk'' :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well it's good to see that standards are slipping on all cars.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

dude_one said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear:
> ...


I'll see yer 'Oh dears'and raise you another 'oh dear'


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Renaults are not what they used to be... :lol:

Seriouslt tho, if they have these problems so soon what problems will they have in 2 - 3 years?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Would you buy a car know as a *Fairlady* in it's home market?

Justin


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

You all make out that the TT was "right first". BollXX :x .

All cars have teething troubles, when they first hit the road, and TT has had its fair share. The Z will be reliable in a very short space of time.

Alchemist.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Alchemist said:


> You all make out that the TT was "right first". BollXX :x .
> 
> All cars have teething troubles, when they first hit the road, and TT has had its fair share. The Z will be reliable in a very short space of time.
> 
> Alchemist.


Nope -- had far too many problems with mine.....

Justin


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

justtin said:


> Would you buy a car know as a *Fairlady* in it's home market?
> 
> Justin


and a micra sport over here


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well the 350Z has got through it's first year in production without any recalls to stop people killing themselves, unlike the TT (new suspension settings, rear spoiler, factory retro fit ESP)

How many posts has there been on this forum concerning windows dropping?

Or squealing brakes?

Or excess paint chipping?

Or low level component failiures (DVs, coil packs)?

Gear change and gearbox problems (DSG and 5-6 speed manuals)?

All cars when launched have a degree of teething and refining to maximise reliability. I wouldn't say that the TT has been a paragon of reliability in that respect.

Neither would I sneer at Japanese engineering intergrity and reliability. They pretty much taught the rest of the world about quality management - even the Germans.

Glass houses, stones etc. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys,

I'm an active member of the UK's biggest Zed forum.

I can report that, apart from 1 350z related issue, we're all seemingly very happy with our cars. The issue I speak about is that of paint quality, but Nissan are actively looking at this with independent paint experts being appointed to look at a (forum member's) car.

Sure there has been the odd incident of "failure" - eg someone has had radio problems, one particular phone cradle is prone to some interference, the odd rattle or squeak...

But I cannot (honestly!) think of one major incident along the lines of the one garyc has already mentioned - brake problems, clutches sticking, relentless rattle and squeak problems, coil packs, DVs, suspension squeaking and grating, wheels buckling, windows dropping, etc etc.

Trust me. Its reliable. 15k in mine over a relatively short space of time without any problems whatsoever (except other drivers) and I'm certainly not an unusual case...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh, and BTW - its a Nissan. Not a Renault.

Don't start any of this "parent company" bullshit. Nissan actually "give" their technolgy to Renault, not vice versa. The VQ engine under my bonnet for instance.... a Nissan design roughly 10 years old now, and going strong...

I lost count of the number of REGULARS on here that got stranded because of coil pack problems. TWO of a handful of people from the board that I've met frequently (PLUS myself) had to shell out the best part of Â£800 getting our dashpods replaced. (And countless others too).

My TTR (by the end) had induced a real paranoia about what else was going to go wrong. Its a real breath of fresh air to sit in a car without worrying that its about to fall apart...


----------



## veilside z (Mar 31, 2004)

:lol: & you guys were so nice to me at the Power Enterprises Rolling Road Day :wink:

One thing that Jampott forgot to mention is that 350ZMotoring is a US site & the 350Z was launched over a year before the 350Z in the UK...

the initial cars did have some teething problems in the US which have been sorted by TechnicalServiceBulletins & so far, other than a paint durability issue on the Front Bumper (not my car, I have Armourfend  ) which is being investigated as we speak, there have been very few issues with the first UK deliveries 

Mind you the car also underwent a lot of technical modifications before its launch into Europe - suspension, ECU, diff, oil cooler, fuel tank etc. are all refined from the US / JDM model

It's a great car - give it a try


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

veilside z said:


> :lol: & you guys were so nice to me at the Power Enterprises Rolling Road Day :wink:
> 
> One thing that Jampott forgot to mention is that 350ZMotoring is a US site & the 350Z was launched over a year before the 350Z in the UK...
> 
> ...


Giles
Bet you're glad thay changed the suspension and rebound settings from the US car.....
Glad things in the Zed world are looking good. Still only seen a handfull. RX8's on the other hand = more than you can shake several trees @


----------



## TankTop (May 28, 2003)

I'm lucky enough not to have had any major probs with my TT, but I think it's a bit rich having a pop at the Zed over build quality/reliability with all the very well documented Audi gremlins.

I'm 'borrowing' a 350Z for five days at the end of next week. I don't think it'll make me want to defect, but I can't wait to have a blast in one 

TankTop


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

TT

I'm sure we'd all be very interested to hear your views.

if I'm honest, I'm rather surprised that more people (from here) haven't made the move...

Mind you, Nissan have "only" sold about 1700 cars in total


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

TankTop said:


> I'm lucky enough not to have had any major probs with my TT, but I think it's a bit rich having a pop at the Zed over build quality/reliability with all the very well documented Audi gremlins.
> 
> I'm 'borrowing' a 350Z for five days at the end of next week. I don't think it'll make me want to defect, but I can't wait to have a blast in one
> 
> TankTop


same here - key fob recode`s been the extent of my problems with the car.The blown sub woofer i had, well ive no idea who to blame that on :roll:


----------



## Alchemist (Feb 11, 2004)

jonno said:


> veilside z said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: & you guys were so nice to me at the Power Enterprises Rolling Road Day :wink:
> ...


Like the TTs are a rare sight then :evil: . I can count 6 TTs in my company car park and only one 8 (mine) and one Z. If there are going to be lots, it'll be because they are good, and a choice anyway from the the default of TTs and Bms.

Alchemist


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

TankTop said:


> I'm 'borrowing' a 350Z for five days at the end of next week.


I think you'll like it 



jampott said:


> if I'm honest, I'm rather surprised that more people (from here) haven't made the move...


It's a Nissan. I honestly think that's the only reason.

My father was telling one of his colleagues in January that I had test driven one. "Crikey, he's come down in the world" was the chaps response :?

Similar problem with the VX220.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> if I'm honest, I'm rather surprised that more people (from here) haven't made the move...


It's a Nissan. I honestly think that's the only reason.

My father was telling one of his colleagues in January that I had test driven one. "Crikey, he's come down in the world" was the chaps response :?

Similar problem with the VX220.[/quote]

Agree with Widget. Like the look of the 350Z - not keen on Interior though. Big drop from the TT IMO. And the problem is the badge - crazy as that is.

Suprised not more people have gone for the Z4 (a few have). I personally wonder if that's because people seem to be either very Audi loyal or very BMW loyal, and generally not think much of the other brand.

Overall I prefer Audi myself, but BMW do make some great cars and there's no getting away from that. After owning a TT - the Z4 for me is definitely a great TT alternative. And I'd love an M3.

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > if I'm honest, I'm rather surprised that more people (from here) haven't made the move...
> ...


Agree with Widget. Like the look of the 350Z - not keen on Interior though. Big drop from the TT IMO. And the problem is the badge - crazy as that is.

Suprised not more people have gone for the Z4 (a few have). I personally wonder if that's because people seem to be either very Audi loyal or very BMW loyal, and generally not think much of the other brand.

Overall I prefer Audi myself, but BMW do make some great cars and there's no getting away from that. After owning a TT - the Z4 for me is definitely a great TT alternative. And I'd love an M3.

Damian[/quote]

I had someone ask me as I parked last night "does she go as well as she looks?" 

"BETTER!" was my answer.

Its a good, honest car... *shrug* and I don't really get the "interior" comments. Maybe car interiors aren't really my "thing" - but having said that, I think a lot of BMW and Porsche interiors look really dated. Maybe I just prefer the "modern" look to absolute "quality"?

I sat in the Z4 and it didn't seem right to me. Perhaps that's because you and I differ ever so slightly in size, Damian...?

Z4s are as common as muck where I work, too!!

Oh well, horses for courses. This thread was about reliability, and regardless of what badge you favour, you can't describe the Nissan as unreliable!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> I had someone ask me as I parked last night "does she go as well as she looks?"
> 
> "BETTER!" was my answer.
> 
> ...


Yeah sorry to drag topic off thread - slap wrist.

...and so then he continues off-topic :roll:

Re: Size - LOL - yeah, just a bit !! Mind you I've met some very tall Z4 owners but there we go. Agree with comment on BMW interiors generally looking quite dated (though Z4 interior is pretty good apart from the unfortunate occasional use of some overly cheap materials - again, not as 'quality' as TT interior).

Sometimes I see loads of Z4's - sometimes I go days without seeing one. However, I definitely see FAR fewer 350Z's - you have it on rarity value that's for sure.

As I said, I personally like the 350z (apart from interior as mentioned). MUCH prefer it to the RX8.

Damian


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I definitely see FAR fewer 350Z's


I see plenty of micras, regardless of guise :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If I remember correctly there was a similar site devoted to one guy's TT - the list of things that had gone wrong with it was staggering.

I've had some things go wrong with mine but not enough to 'spoil' the ownership experience.

When it comes to reliability "let he without sin cast the first stone" - gone are the days when German meant reliable.

Audi may have come a long way, but they've still got a long way to go. More telling is not that things go wrong - it's their attitude to them when they do. Audi's tends to be poor - how does Nissan compare Tim?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> If I remember correctly there was a similar site devoted to one guy's TT - the list of things that had gone wrong with it was staggering.
> 
> I've had some things go wrong with mine but not enough to 'spoil' the ownership experience.
> 
> ...


Kell - I have no idea mate  Nothing has gone wrong! 

Nah, in all seriousness, they seem OK to me. No worse than Audi (listening to others' tales) and actually much better (for me) so far...

The service I had was completed when *I* wanted it (although not at my first choice of dealer - Cardiff Nissan couldn't fit me in, so it was done in Ipswich) and I had total satisfaction. No money changed hands, because I'm paying for my servicing interest free over 3 years via direct debit. Â£27 per month covers 54k miles worth of servicing and an extra 2 years RAC cover. You work out the sums, but thats roughly 1/2 the price of TT servicing, looking at the recent threads. And no hassle about bits not being done, extra charges for brake fluid, haldex etc.

I've been happy with my dealer, and maybe giving him a call in a few days to get a deposit down on a Roadster. It doesn't sacrifice much bootspace or ride quality (I'm told) so seems the ideal way for me to go.

I have NO hesitation in forking out another Â£30k to Nissan for a similar specced ragtop. Might get a different exterior colour (blue) if they'll let me spec the Alezan leather in it. They wouldn't in the Coupe. Terry's Chocolate Orange, anybody?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly there was a similar site devoted to one guy's TT - the list of things that had gone wrong with it was staggering.
> ...


Servicing deal sounds v. reasonable Tim. And I am sure the quality of service provided can easily match that of Audi.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Didn't realise Nissan were doing a 350Z Roadster.

You learn something new every day. (Well, every minute if you're me)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> Didn't realise Nissan were doing a 350Z Roadster.
> 
> You learn something new every day. (Well, every minute if you're me)


Its absolutely stunning. Canvas roof, but electrical mechanism (they didn't go for a folding hardtop)

It stows under a proper rear "speedster" (humped!) panel, unlike Audi who persist with the "open" effect, or manual tonneau cover 

IMHO it looks as good (or better) as a Roadster. The 350z forum boys disagree with me almost entirely.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Not too keen on that. Now that I have a roadster I couldn't go back to a hard top, but that really doesn't look as nice as the coupe. 
Might look nice in black


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The rear window looks scarily small though!

Other than that, very nice...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Roadster windows are usually small. But you're sitting pretty close to them so you can still see plenty. Not a problem with the roof down though. :wink:

Wonder if you can get body coloured door handles for the Z :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

phil said:


> Roadster windows are usually small. But you're sitting pretty close to them so you can still see plenty. Not a problem with the roof down though. :wink:
> 
> Wonder if you can get body coloured door handles for the Z :?


You get them as standard on a silver one.

Trust me, in the flesh they look great. A bit like saying "Why can't you get a colour coded petrol filler cap for the TT?"


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

phil said:


> Not too keen on that. Now that I have a roadster I couldn't go back to a hard top, but that really doesn't look as nice as the coupe.
> Might look nice in black


agree - not too sure about it. Likewise while I fancy the 'idea' of the TT Roadster as opposed to my Coupe - I still don't think it looks as good.

There's something about the way the roofline curves down on coupes and stretches over the rear arches.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Not too keen on that. Now that I have a roadster I couldn't go back to a hard top, but that really doesn't look as nice as the coupe.
> ...


Yeah, but in a Coupe, you can't take the feckin' roof off 

Kell, go re-read my submission for absoluTTe 

Styling on the TT Coupe is better, but the Roadster is more fun...

As I've yet to see the Nissan 350z Roadster in the flesh, its a bit tricky. I think it "works", and watching a vid clip of the roof opening and stowing away was enough for me to go "yeah, I want that one..."


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> Yeah, but in a Coupe, you can't take the feckin' roof off
> 
> Kell, go re-read my submission for absoluTTe
> 
> ...


I know - that's why we're still undecided about what to do.

It's all a moot point at the moment anyway as I still haven't received my redundancy money and don't have full-time work yet. Bit daft to go spending money I might need later on on a car.[/quote]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> > Yeah, but in a Coupe, you can't take the feckin' roof off
> >
> > Kell, go re-read my submission for absoluTTe
> >
> ...


[/quote]

The point is, you sometimes have to kind of "get over" how it looks, and appreciate the benefits outweigh the consequences...

I get where you are coming from on the moolah front, though... hope things work out. To have the decision to make would be a nice start!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

There's a Z round the corner from me. Black one, and it's well nice. I was out in the states for a while last year and saw hundreds of Zs (much more common than TTs) and the handles really stuck out as being horrible for me. I suppose they might grow on you but so far they haven't for me. Unique though 
I wouldn't be buying silver though. If I bought a Z it would be black or rustbucket brown like yours.

I agree about the TTR. They're ugly compared to TTCs. But.....they're roadsters. Some days I really miss my old denim blue coupe, and I still think they're the nicest TTs. But when the sun comes out I'm glad I went for the roadster.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I saw quite a number of 350Z Roadster's in Las Vegas when I was there in Jan.

The overall consenus was.....'oh dear'. Tim - trust me - not as nice in the flesh as your Coupe. Doesn't look great with roof down, looks plain 'wrong' with roof up. As i mentioned - I like the Coupe. Roadster - different story.

Damian


----------

